# Sage Is Growing So Fast!!!



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

Sage, my kitty is growing so fast, I was looking at pictures when I had just got her at 7 weeks old. She was so ittie bittie. The collar that I bought for her didn't fit back then, it fits now! *sniff sniff* She's growing up too fast. 

Here she is falling asleep on my printer, she was 7 weeks old...








She's so small!








Here she is wearing the collar that didn't fit her then...








But it fits her now (5 months)








She's still a cutie though...








And she poses for the camera now - this is her "deep thought" pose...


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Don't they grow quick! One minute you have a tiny baby in your arms and the next thing you know it, they're huge! He's so cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Boy are you right, they sure grow really fast. I didnt really think so until i recently found baby pictures of them and realized how small they were. My cats are still under 10 lbs. so they are not that huge yet but somtimes i think they are! :wink: Btw, your cat is very photogenic, hehe :lol:


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I LOVE the colour of her eyes - all gold and glinty!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Sage is very pretty!


----------

